# buying dog vaccine from tractor supply



## hungry hunter (Jan 11, 2005)

anyone here do their own vaccinations? I see that you can buy them at tractor supply,just wondering if anyone has done it themselves, seem to be alot cheaper than going to the vet. any experience?


----------



## Induna (Apr 19, 2007)

I've been buying my shots from TSC for over 10 years. Never had a problem.


----------



## CRBritts (Mar 22, 2004)

I've bought them from there when without any problems.


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Always do them myself through Foster & Smith. Works well.


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

i do my own. you can buy it from tsc, veterinary supply houses or through the internet. some claim they are inferior, however all are approved by the FDA, same as human medicine.


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

Some of the ones at tsc dont have leptin they are only dhpp. That being said I give my own and have had no problems.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

All the dogs, horses, and cats. No problem


----------



## gregm (Feb 13, 2002)

As long as they keep them refridgerated, no problem. 

I used to buy mine from 1800 Pet Meds, but they discontinued selling them as of the end of 2007.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

I have never gave my own shots, but are interestet, what would I need to do, I have NO clue. What i would need, or where to even give the SHots?


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

I give mine in the rear leg that way if there is a problem it has some place to run. Scruff of the neck is another spot. I would ask your vet to assist you with one. I am sure they would. Most vets are good about that.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah might have to look into that.
I honestly dont even know how much difference there is $$ from store too the Vet doing it. Is there really big Savings?
I only have 2 Dogs, a Boxer and a Maltese.....


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

Depends on if the vet charges you a wellness exam. (office visit) for their vaccines. DHPP is done once every 2-3 years after the first 2 shots done a few months apart depending on where you live. You can buy it from the store for between 5-7 dollars and I think last time I had the vet give it it was 11. Not a big savings in only 2 dogs if you aren't paying a wellness exam.


----------



## setters_2002 (Jun 16, 2006)

Can you buy rabies vaccine there too or just the anual distemper combo ?
I thought only a vet can administer rabies


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

Correct only a vet can give the rabies.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

i've compared the prices, and for my vet, i dont see that much of a savings. my vet only charges me for the price of the vaccine, and it's always cheaper than petmeds. plus i get him in the room and can corner him with questions. Half the time I'd pay an extra ten bucks just to get to talk to him about my pets, but i've got some animals with health issues


----------



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)

setters_2002 said:


> Can you buy rabies vaccine there too or just the anual distemper combo ?
> I thought only a vet can administer rabies



You can get the rabies vaccine. Here is one place http://www.lambertvetsupply.com/Dog-Vaccines-Rabies.php
There are several other places to buy as well if you do a search on the net. 

You wont' probably be able to get a dog license, but I never get them any how. I do get my rabies shot at the vet though as I travel out of state to hunt and like to have the paper work from the vet.


----------



## freemanjulia (Feb 15, 2014)

Where I get dog vaccine. Is it really helpfull for all kind of dogs Or some kind of dogs.


----------



## grouse aholic (Jan 18, 2013)

My vet was at a TSC getting a tire for his tractor fixed while dropping the tire off ups stopped with a delivery he noticed that it was parvo /distemper vaccines. well they told him to come back in a couple hrs to get his tire. When he came back the vaccines were still sitting there and it was middle of summer he noted. He said that when he receives his vaccines if cooler temp is not right they go back to company . I guess if you want to gamble that everything was done right give them a try !


----------



## grouse aholic (Jan 18, 2013)

I not saying this happens all the time but how do you know how long vaccines have sat around before they made it into the stores refrigerator . I have no problem with doing things yourself but what is the point if your not a 100% sure the store did their job. you just see them in the fridge and assume they are good , I found this out the hard way on my first britt pup my wife got for me it was vaccinated by the breeder and a week later and a visit to the vet found out it had parvo . The breeder reluctantly gave my money back . Just my experience with self medicating dogs.


----------



## northwinsetter (Aug 1, 2011)

grouse aholic said:


> My vet was at a TSC getting a tire for his tractor fixed while dropping the tire off ups stopped with a delivery he noticed that it was parvo /distemper vaccines. well they told him to come back in a couple hrs to get his tire. When he came back the vaccines were still sitting there and it was middle of summer he noted. He said that when he receives his vaccines if cooler temp is not right they go back to company . I guess if you want to gamble that everything was done right give them a try !


Yes but what your vet failed to tell you is that all vaccines are shipped over night express and are packed in freezer packs to keep them chilled for up to 48 hours regardless of outside temps. Sounds like a vet using fear tactics to protect business. For as many bad experiences from doing your own vaccinations I'd bet there are double that of people who have had bad experiences with vets from over charging to poor care.


----------



## northwinsetter (Aug 1, 2011)

I think what you will find is that the vaccines (Spectra 7) from TS is about a third of what vets normally charge for that same shot. I have been doing all my own vaccinations and worming for years without incident. In fact any time I have had to take one of my 5 dogs to the vet the comment is common about their overall good health. As to the degree of protection from TS vaccinations and others, all I can say that due to dog trialing and hunting my dogs are exposed to lots of other dogs and they never contracted any illness.


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

northwinsetter said:


> I think what you will find is that the vaccines (Spectra 7) from TS is about a third of what vets normally charge for that same shot. I have been doing all my own vaccinations and worming for years without incident. In fact any time I have had to take one of my 5 dogs to the vet the comment is common about their overall good health. As to the degree of protection from TS vaccinations and others, all I can say that due to dog trialing and hunting my dogs are exposed to lots of other dogs and they never contracted any illness.


I second this. When you have multiple dogs it is physically and finacially impossible to take them all in to the vets each year. For just 1 or 2 dogs it may not be worthwhile to self vaccinate. We have 7 field guide dogs and have done like northwinsetter above. Bill does hunt our dogs each year with other dogs in Michigan and Canada. They are also exposed to who knows what here on our preserve because of hundreds of dogs that come here each year. They have never had any issues. Our vet does come for a FARMCALL once a year in March-April for a Heartworm Bloodwork Test and 3-Year Rabies, (if needed), though.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

festeraeb said:


> I give mine in the rear leg that way if there is a problem it has some place to run. Scruff of the neck is another spot. I would ask your vet to assist you with one. I am sure they would. Most vets are good about that.


Make sure to find out if they are sub cutaneous or intramuscular injections too. That makes a big difference as to where you give the injection. Most vaccines are IM these days, but a lot depends on the manufacturer. Sub-Q injections are a breeze. Odds are, your dog won't even feel them. Give it in the back of the neck and everything will be fine. Only trick is, make sure you pull up and "tent" the skin. If you pinch the skin up and stick the needle where you are pinching, it can result in "stitching", where the needle enters and exits the skin in the same poke. It isn't "harmful" to the dog, but it can hurt and may reduce the effectiveness of the vaccine. It really isn't that difficult, just makes you a little nervous that first time :lol:. I worked for a Vet for years and remember that first injection. I was sure I was going to kill the dog :lol:. Everyone lived and all was well though .
There really is nothing to it. 
From what I have seen, it will save quite a bit of money to give your own vaccinations. Rabies, you do have to have the vet do though. 
Good luck and if you need me to walk you through it I'll be happy to.


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

freemanjulia said:


> Where I get dog vaccine. Is it really helpfull for all kind of dogs Or some kind of dogs.


 
*TSC is Tractor Supply Company.* ALL BREEDS need some preventative health care. If you only have 1 or 2 dogs it may not be that beneficial. I personally think the WELL CHECK visit is worthwhile once a year so the experienced vet is able to look over your dog's physical condition, as well. He/she may notice things that you will not and early detection with any problem is PRICELESS. I think for three or more dogs it is much harder to take them all in to the vets, so owners start looking for alternatives.


----------



## grouse aholic (Jan 18, 2013)

northwinsetter said:


> Yes but what your vet failed to tell you is that all vaccines are shipped over night express and are packed in freezer packs to keep them chilled for up to 48 hours regardless of outside temps. Sounds like a vet using fear tactics to protect business. For as many bad experiences from doing your own vaccinations I'd bet there are double that of people who have had bad experiences with vets from over charging to poor care.


My vet did mention that they come in a cooler with ice packs and he has had to send them back due to cooler temps not within spec for the vaccines . I don't have a problem with people who try to do it their self . I'm just saying can you be 100% positive that from the time shipped to the time you put it in an animal that it didn't get to warm to void it out !


----------



## dlehnert (Jul 1, 2013)

grouse aholic said:


> My vet did mention that they come in a cooler with ice packs and he has had to send them back due to cooler temps not within spec for the vaccines . I don't have a problem with people who try to do it their self . I'm just saying can you be 100% positive that from the time shipped to the time you put it in an animal that it didn't get to warm to void it out !


Grouse aholic, I am not trying to be antagonistic about this but do you know for sure that your vet checks the temp and sends them back if not correct. I am not trying to say a Vet is better than TSC but vaccines can be mishandled the same way by both places.

I have also received overnight cold pack packages on really hot days and they were already warmer than they should have been, it happens. Hopefully the people are smart enough to check the temp and handle the vaccines properly.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I always do my own. When I had 10 dogs I used a visiting vet for rabies but TSC has vaccination days at the stores that make it very cost effective.


----------



## grouse aholic (Jan 18, 2013)

dlehnert said:


> Grouse aholic, I am not trying to be antagonistic about this but do you know for sure that your vet checks the temp and sends them back if not correct. I am not trying to say a Vet is better than TSC but vaccines can be mishandled the same way by both places.
> 
> I have also received overnight cold pack packages on really hot days and they were already warmer than they should have been, it happens. Hopefully the people are smart enough to check the temp and handle the vaccines properly.


I would agree with you that it can go both ways . And yes he does claim to check cooler temps along with tracking the order,to be their when it arrives. 
I guess I wouldn't be so concerned about TSC vac's if the pup my wife and daughter got for me as a surprise didn't come with a bad case of parvo . I know something was wrong when she brought it home.she didn't know any better. But I had a 500$ dog that wasn't going to make it from the start that had been given TSC first shots .
Now the breeder I'm sure had to know something wasn't right . Only after my vet said it was parvo and a little arguing with him I got my money back . 
I understand having a lot of dogs cost a lot of money and that's why people do things themselves . I just wanted to share my do it yourself see what can happen ore deal


----------



## Lissa1987 (27 d ago)

dlehnert said:


> Grouse aholic, I am not trying to be antagonistic about this but do you know for sure that your vet checks the temp and sends them back if not correct. I am not trying to say a Vet is better than TSC but vaccines can be mishandled the same way by both places.
> 
> I have also received overnight cold pack packages on really hot days and they were already warmer than they should have been, it happens. Hopefully the people are smart enough to check the temp and handle the vaccines properly.


Yeah they do check the temps and honestly it serves no purpose for a veterinary clinic to use even suspect vaccines. They get completely reimbursed and a new batch overnighted if there is ANY questions.


----------



## Lissa1987 (27 d ago)

Anish said:


> Make sure to find out if they are sub cutaneous or intramuscular injections too. That makes a big difference as to where you give the injection. Most vaccines are IM these days, but a lot depends on the manufacturer. Sub-Q injections are a breeze. Odds are, your dog won't even feel them. Give it in the back of the neck and everything will be fine. Only trick is, make sure you pull up and "tent" the skin. If you pinch the skin up and stick the needle where you are pinching, it can result in "stitching", where the needle enters and exits the skin in the same poke. It isn't "harmful" to the dog, but it can hurt and may reduce the effectiveness of the vaccine. It really isn't that difficult, just makes you a little nervous that first time :lol:. I worked for a Vet for years and remember that first injection. I was sure I was going to kill the dog :lol:. Everyone lived and all was well though .
> There really is nothing to it.
> From what I have seen, it will save quite a bit of money to give your own vaccinations. Rabies, you do have to have the vet do though.
> Good luck and if you need me to walk you through it I'll be happy to.


That’s not actually accurate. Very few if any vaccines are intramuscular. That being said, the reason why your veterinarian gives them in individual locations for each vaccine is in case there is a rare vaccine reaction, you can determine which individual vaccine caused it. Yes, the scruff is the easiest place to administer a vaccine but if you put them all in one place you lose the ability to differentiate between them.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Firecracker said:


> I have never gave my own shots, but are interestet, what would I need to do, I have NO clue. What i would need, or where to even give the SHots?


 Search youtube and watch a couple videos.


----------



## Ottenbad (May 16, 2020)

ok i'm glad this thread popped up...I have 4 dogs and my wife is a nurse practitioner ...have been thinking about this for a long time.....i'm assuming it is very cost effective to do this for vaccines..any downside to doing your own vaccines?


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

hungry hunter said:


> anyone here do their own vaccinations? I see that you can buy them at tractor supply,just wondering if anyone has done it themselves, seem to be alot cheaper than going to the vet. any experience?


Just make sure to check the expiration date.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

northwinsetter said:


> Yes but what your vet failed to tell you is that all vaccines are shipped over night express and are packed in freezer packs to keep them chilled for up to 48 hours regardless of outside temps. Sounds like a vet using fear tactics to protect business. For as many bad experiences from doing your own vaccinations I'd bet there are double that of people who have had bad experiences with vets from over charging to poor care.


My wife's sister just had their dog tested for Cushing's Disease. The Orlando, Florida based veterinarian charges $500. My wife is a veterinary technician. The clnic she works in charges $200 for the same test. They also charge over a hundred dollars less than the Florida clinic for a sonagram. The ultrasound equipment for a sonogram is not cheap, but that price differential is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Kennel operations and breeders have been vaccinating for decades.
They don't need anything bad happening in operation and they surely can't afford the standard vet costs per dog.
However I'm not sure what they do with the rabies vaccine because that has to be done by a veterinarian by law.


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

The only problem with doing your own vaccinations is if you have to kennel your dog. Most kennels won’t accept diy vaccines and require vet proof. I used to do the diy method until I ran into that issue. If I didn’t have to kennel dogs occasionally I’d still do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

This thread is from 2008 and 2014 respectively.

@Lissa1987 welcome to the forum.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

fowl said:


> The only problem with doing your own vaccinations is if you have to kennel your dog. Most kennels won’t accept diy vaccines and require vet proof. I used to do the diy method until I ran into that issue. If I didn’t have to kennel dogs occasionally I’d still do it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I didn't have that issue.
However it was a hunting dog kennel operation


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

grouse aholic said:


> I don't have a problem with people who try to do it their self .


What you really seem to be saying is : " I don't have a problem with people trying to do it on the cheap."



northwinsetter said:


> For as many bad experiences from doing your own vaccinations I'd bet there are double that of people who have had bad experiences with vets from over charging to poor care.


What a lot of typical internet anti-vet trash talk. I've had bird dogs since 1969 ( probably long before you were born) and over the decades I've taken them to - for both routine visits and emergency visits - and have taken them to vet. clinics from Beverly Hills, Mi. and north to Newberry, MI and a lot of places in between ( Clare, Harrison, Gladwin - ripped nails, porkies etc.) and my dogs have always been treated with care.




dogwhistle said:


> "...all are approved by the FDA, same as human medicine."


Just curious - Do you buy a lot of "human" vaccine over the inter-net ?




grouse aholic said:


> I understand having a lot of dogs cost a lot of money and that's why people do things themselves .





GamebirdPreserve said:


> I second this. When you have multiple dogs it is physically and finacially impossible to take them all in to the vets each year.


I think one should only have the number of dogs and children that they can responsibly care for. And "physically impossible " - gimme a break.



GamebirdPreserve said:


> For just 1 or 2 dogs it may not be worthwhile to self vaccinate.


The various definitions of "worthwhile" aside if it's* safe *to self - vaccinate multiple dogs why doesn't the same criteria apply to one or two dogs ?


9mm Hi-Power


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> What you really seem to be saying is : " I don't have a problem with people trying to do it on the cheap."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still provide the necessary and Quality care for my dogs but I don't see an issue with saving money either.
Saving money to make a dog more affordable isn't an issue.
My vet has helped me treat my dogs and saved me thousands.
IV drip treatments, injection treatments.
Intravenous and injections.
It is not that complicated or he wouldn't have me do it.
Saved two dogs from parvo.
The vet business is affecting pet ownership for many.
This is affecting dogs having homes.
Once people experience high expenses with a dog they are less likely to own another one.
This is the reason places like tractor supply company provides these vaccines and the rabies vaccination days. 
Vet prices are all over the place.
My one friend was charged 1200 for two dogs on an annual visit, vaccines, and monthly heart guard pills.
I spent 1200 for five dogs for the same thing. Some vets are living modestly well and some are living in million dollar homes and driving Escalades. 
I spend a lot and always provide the necessary care but I also save when I can.
There is nothing wrong with that.
The three year vaccines and two year heartworm check is to ease the pain on the wallet.
Not everyone is flush with money but still would love to have a pet and be a good owner.
Pet ownership is moving into the upper middle class range.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

birdhntr said:


> Some vets are living modestly well and some are living in million dollar homes and driving Escalades.


Without commenting on the rest of your post just now...

You seem to imply that it's unethical for a vet to charge enough money for his or her services so as to be able to afford a Cadillac Escalade . Given that how about a make and model of a vehicle that in your mind is ethically acceptable for a vet to drive around in .

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

birdhntr said:


> Kennel operations and breeders have been vaccinating for decades.
> They don't need anything bad happening in operation and they surely can't afford the standard vet costs per dog.
> However I'm not sure what they do with the rabies vaccine because that has to be done by a veterinarian by law.


My buddy just went through this at TSC. They required he make an apt with the traveling vet service for that one. 

My farming buddy called me right before christmas to tell me he found 15 dead ***** 3 opposum and one dead skunk on his farm in about 10 days. 4 of the ***** were alive and he put them down. He called the DNR and they called him back and let them know that rabies/distemper is running pretty rampent in lapeer county at the moment and they were very aware. 

My buddy was worried about his farm dog because he knew had was behind on shots. His dog kills ***** all the time. He was looking for a source to get vaccinated immediatley. I told him to look at the TSC site and he was able to get a vaccination that evening. He had to drive up to clio and use their their vet service that night but he got it done in a couple hrs. 



Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Without commenting on the rest of your post just now...
> 
> You seem to imply that it's unethical for a vet to charge enough money for his or her services so as to be able to afford a Cadillac Escalade . Given that how about a make and model of a vehicle that in your mind is ethically acceptable for a vet to drive around in .
> 
> 9mm Hi-Power


First off the modest ones are doing quite well and wealthy also over time and live a good life.

When a really good young lawyer tells me he should have been a vet like his wife because her job is stress free unlike his and she almost makes triple that speaks for itself.
They are managing to get people to pay more through guilting people on pet care as you seem to be doing.
Cough up the money or your a bad person aye.

What's the ethical price for me to carpet an average bedroom in your house.Two to three hour job not including drive time, minimal supplies. and you pay for carpet and pad.
I'm modest and even with my 35 years experience I typically would charge 150 to 250..
I guess now I should charge 500 for a half day of my time.
That way I can get the Escalade and home right from the get and not modestly build my wealth.
Three a day is 1500 and 7500 a week.

Nope can't do it. Because no money is worth having someone know you screwed them and took advantage.
That will never include my name.

I think I should along with contractors fill out invoices like the rest of the current industry and play the nickel and dime game and get the list going.
Phone time minute surcharge.
fuel charge
7,55 an hour health and dental surcharge.
linear foot tack strip charge.
linear ft seam tape charge.
Tool depreciation charge.
Fastener charge.
The bigger the list the more legit it is right?
I walk into a vet out west and they just have me go in the room and start stitching the dog.No sedation. Just a numbing shot it that.
Give me meds and send me on my way.
200 bucks.
Here they go through the whole ring around the rosie talk, build it up going on and on then go stitch the dog up faster than the office visit time even with administering sedation.
Here's your bill. 790.
When a lawyer that's married to a vet and states he should have went to vet school because she makes two and half times what he makes that's all I need to know. That's a monopoly.
If her staff was getting a better piece that would be more tolerable


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

DirtySteve said:


> My buddy just went through this at TSC. They required he make an apt with the traveling vet service for that one.
> 
> My farming buddy called me right before christmas to tell me he found 15 dead *** 3 opposum and one dead skunk on his farm in about 10 days. 4 of the *** were alive and he put them down. He called the DNR and they called him back and let them know that rabies/distemper is running pretty rampent in lapeer county at the moment and they were very aware.
> 
> ...


Most dogs after a few years of vaccination are fine even when not on schedule. Pets are over vaccinated.
You can do a titer test and see where they stand.
Dog was likely still good.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

birdhntr said:


> What's the ethical price for me to carpet an average bedroom in your house.


I went to a local Meijer's yesterday and paid nearly $8.00 for a box of one quart Zip-Loc food storage bags. Is that ethical ?

I am not a vet and I have no social or family connections with a vet and I more often than not flinch like the rest of us when I see my vet bills. Having said that and generally speaking -

A vet takes at least eight years of schooling with probably very little income. You seem to imply that you lay carpet for a living . How much would a good carpet layer make in eight years ? Someone just out of vet school and on the first day of their license is that amount of earned lifetime dollars behind you not counting eight years of tuition.

Accepting the following at face value -

"Veterinarians made a median salary of $99,250 in 2020. The best-paid 25 percent made $126,260 that year, while the lowest-paid 25 percent made $79,430." https://money.usnews.com/careers/best-jobs/veterinarian/salary

Averaging out the highest 25% with the lowest 25% comes out to an annual salary of $102,800 a year. Not a bad annual salary but average that over a lifetime with four years of tuition deducted - a four year degree in Veterinary Science from Michigan State Univ. for a Michigan resident - $138,666.00
*How Much Does It Cost to Go to Vet School? | Credible*
https://www.credible.com › blog › student-loans › ).

Wow ! Nearly $140,000 big ones and probably little to no income for those four years. How many heart worm checks and heart worm medication sales do you think it takes to come out to $140,000.00 ?

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> I went to a local Meijer's yesterday and paid nearly $8.00 for a box of one quart Zip-Loc food storage bags. Is that ethical ?
> 
> I am not a vet and I have no social or family connections with a vet and I more often than not flinch like the rest of us when I see my vet bills. Having said that and generally speaking -
> 
> ...


I am aware of this.
My daughter went to law school after a four year degree for environmental science. 54 k a year. 
Of course she worked and I payed a lot. She owed 140k.

I also spoke with a lawyer that is married to vet.
He stated she makes 2 and a half times more than him.
My vet is likely the 140 k vet and likely makes more than that however the one my friend went to that paid the same as me when I had five dogs and he had two is likely the lawyers wife.
She is likely the one paying low wages to vets hired into her practice. 

The cost of education has skyrocketed ever since the federal loan programs began.
I guess owning a pet is now an upper middle class to upper class privilege and no longer for the average American family. 
The costs will and are filling shelters and early death. How much?
Wow!
Put him down instead.
Not everyone is flush with money.


----------

